# Pokemon Character Ages?



## TehSean (Dec 6, 2010)

So, given that we can no longer touch the Sonic franchise or something, how old are most Pokemon? Do Pokemon age when they evolve?

Please note:

This is important.


----------



## Objection (Dec 6, 2010)

dragoneer said on the huge cub discussion thread that pokemon is considered "beast" porn and thus the cub art ban won't apply.

i'll see if i can find the exact quote.


----------



## Deo (Dec 6, 2010)

TehSean said:


> Please note:
> 
> This is important.



Please note:
This is not important.


----------



## TehSean (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't see how they can be considered beasts when most of them are obviously sentient, with personalities and even culture as shown by. Well. All the movies, media, etc etc.

Edit: Just because Dragoneer considers them something doesn't really mean it's true. It just means he's ok with pornography drawn of them or something to that effect.


----------



## Deo (Dec 6, 2010)

*POKEMANZ PORN = SRS BUSINESS*
U GUIS, BITCHES DON'T KNOW ABOUT MY POKEMANZ.


----------



## Objection (Dec 6, 2010)

TehSean said:


> I don't see how they can be considered beasts when most of them are obviously sentient, with personalities and even culture as shown by. Well. All the movies, media, etc etc.


 no, porn in the bestiality category. you can see his post here:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/87380-The-New-Policy-on-Cub?p=2261964&highlight=#post2261964


----------



## rodox_video (Dec 6, 2010)

GOTTA FUCK 'EM ALL


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

TehSean said:


> Edit: Just because Dragoneer considers them something doesn't really mean it's true. It just means he's ok with pornography drawn of them or something to that effect.


 
This thread is all about what Dragoneer thinks. He thinks it's fine, it's fine.

This issue would come only if they are anthropomorphized. In which case the now anthro-pokemon better appear to be 18+ in porn or it's outta here.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

TehSean said:


> I don't see how they can be considered beasts when most of them are obviously sentient, with personalities and even culture as shown by. Well. All the movies, media, etc etc.
> 
> Edit: Just because Dragoneer considers them something doesn't really mean it's true. It just means he's ok with pornography drawn of them or something to that effect.



1. They may have culture, but they have feral anatomy and characteristics, hence the beast category. If someone drew My Little Ponies porn it would be beast category despite the fact the ponies can talk and all that

2. it is dragoneer's site. It is his decision and only his decision. If he says that they are in the beast category then that is the truth for FA. This ban applies to FA. the end.


----------



## RageDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

How do you get 100 Blastoise on a bus?
You poke'mon.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Dec 6, 2010)

No no no stop this now. This topic is going to stur drama up again.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 6, 2010)

*Grabs popcorn* Munch, munch munch...Go on....


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

MasterSkadu said:


> No no no stop this now. This topic is going to stur drama up again.


 
Unfortunately, PokÃ©faps are much less retarded that Sonifaps.

Drama will not be stirred.


----------



## ZombieAddict (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol people are failing at being edgy here.


----------



## monkeyxflash (Dec 6, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Unfortunately, PokÃ©faps are much less retarded that Sonifaps.
> 
> Drama will not be stirred.


What?! You mean I popped this Orville Redenbacher *Munch,munch* for nothin'!?


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 6, 2010)

People got all edged out from the previous two threads.

I'm not really saying much for the Pokemon category because the freaking ban doesn't affect them as much as Sonic artists =(


----------



## Vriska (Dec 6, 2010)

NO THEY LEVEL DAMMIT.
I SWEAR TO GOD, ARE YOU A IDIOT?
< IS GARY OAK. I AM A POKEMON RESEARCHER.
TRUST ME.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

Gary Oak makes sure all his Pokemon are Level 18+


----------



## Kayla (Dec 6, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Gary Oak makes sure all his Pokemon are Level 18+



rofl


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 6, 2010)

Pokemon themselves are animals so naturally they age as mentioned with Ninetails being able to live for a thousand years. Thus the Pokemon themselves ages is ambiguous and are rarely if ever mentioned in the show or media. Now Pokemon based anthro's ages are determined by their artist/writer ect.

Now the human characters such as Ash, Misty, Brock ect all have stated ages and thus would fall under the underage section because as memory serves they are for the most part a little older than ten years old.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Dec 6, 2010)

FA is becoming so pathetic. Maybe people should draw pics and let them mature so the files aren't under 18 either. None of it is real. If you have to ban cub porn that's one thing but don't be retarded and ban porn that someone considers aged up because the original character is underaged.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> FA is becoming so pathetic. Maybe people should draw pics and let them mature so the files aren't under 18 either. None of it is real. If you have to ban cub porn that's one thing but don't be retarded and ban porn that someone considers aged up because the original character is underaged.


 
I haven't seen you in the other threads on this, so I'll say it once more.

Aged up characters are fine _in theory_.

Most examples I've seen of this, however, do not appear aged at all, except for the addition of facial hair or a few extra lines on the face.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 6, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> FA is becoming so pathetic. Maybe people should draw pics and let them mature so the files aren't under 18 either. None of it is real. If you have to ban cub porn that's one thing but don't be retarded and ban porn that someone considers aged up because the original character is underaged.


I second this! No underage files on FA. You'll have to raise and feed them first!

Hawt .jpg on .png action will follow, later.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> I second this! No underage files on FA. You'll have to raise and feed them first!
> 
> Hawt .jpg on .png action will follow, later.


 
God now we're going to get a bunch of .bmp fetishists.


----------



## SEGAMew (Dec 6, 2010)

.psd wants in on the fun too.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

.gif feels left out.

It's like the grandfather of hawt.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 6, 2010)

we better stop before .targa get's involved.


----------



## RageDragon (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh snap, it's Gary Oak mutha fuckaz!


----------



## LeonHunter (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats Fucking hilarious, I cant believe my eyes O.O

Did Dragoneer seriously exempt Pokemon (etc) as "beast" porn and therefore not applicable as cub porn? ITS THE SAME THING, Now we're gonna have people making up all these new pokemon that look awfully underage just to bypass the cub ban. *Invents a pokemon called licky licky, that evolves into sucky sucky*

Hmm, I dunno sherlock, but I think we have a conflict of interest there - Double standards much?


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 6, 2010)

LeonHunter said:


> Thats Fucking hilarious, I cant believe my eyes O.O
> 
> Did Dragoneer seriously exempt Pokemon (etc) as "beast" porn and therefore not applicable as cub porn? ITS THE SAME THING, Now we're gonna have people making up all these new pokemon that look awfully underage just to bypass the cub ban. *Invents a pokemon called licky licky, that evolves into sucky sucky*
> 
> Hmm, I dunno sherlock, but I think we have a conflict of interest there - Double standards much?



Why invent one when one already exists! Lick-a-tongue! Every young girl's favorite Pokemon!


----------



## 9_6 (Dec 6, 2010)

LeonHunter said:


> Did Dragoneer seriously exempt Pokemon (etc) as "beast" porn and therefore not applicable as cub porn?


 
Yep.
/thread


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I managed to sneak up on .jpg and .png and get a picture of them, while they were at it. dirty bastards, and clearly underage!


----------



## Xenke (Dec 6, 2010)

LeonHunter said:


> Thats Fucking hilarious, I cant believe my eyes O.O
> 
> Did Dragoneer seriously exempt Pokemon (etc) as "beast" porn and therefore not applicable as cub porn? ITS THE SAME THING, Now we're gonna have people making up all these new pokemon that look awfully underage just to bypass the cub ban. *Invents a pokemon called licky licky, that evolves into sucky sucky*
> 
> Hmm, I dunno sherlock, but I think we have a conflict of interest there - Double standards much?


 
I fucking hate furries...

Bottom line is, and always shall be, if it looks like a kid, it's subject to deletion.

Is that REALLY that hard to understand?



CerbrusNL said:


> Well, I managed to sneak up on .jpg and .png and get a picture of them, while they were at it. dirty bastards, and clearly underage!


 
I love you Cerbrus.


----------



## Pinkuh (Dec 6, 2010)

Closing the thread as it currently serves no purpose


----------

